# Wire burned fix?



## Whitneyic (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m hoping someone can offer some help.   (Note I have a char-broil electric smoker...if that matters).   I went out to smoke today and ran through the preheat and the element wouldn’t heat at all.   Googled, searched, YouTubed and took off the back thingee to discover a charred cord.   When I searched around and watched YouTube, everyone says it’s an easy fix, but the explanations seemed to imply some previous knowledge.   LOL.  Could anyone give me directions for dummies (me) and maybe tell me what I might need to order to do this repair?


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 11, 2020)

Get a female spade terminal at the auto parts store.I cut the plastic off and use the bare terminal. Cost is maybe a dollar or two.

HT


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2020)

Take some sandpaper. And clean the end of the element where the spade connector went. Next. Get a high temp. spade connector. You can get these at any electrical supply store. And get a pair of crimpers to crimp it. You can use pliers if you're careful. Do not get the ones with plastic on them. They are not high temp. And will fail in short order. Take a picture of the end of the element with you. So you can show it to the sales person.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 11, 2020)

Steve's got you covered on that one.


----------



## dr k (Jul 12, 2020)

If the element terminals have disintegrated you'll need a new element or Daveomak recommends removing the corrosion and soldering directly to the element since the legs don't get hot like the resistance wire and no air for corrosion.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2020)

dr k said:


> If the element terminals have disintegrated you'll need a new element or Daveomak recommends removing the corrosion and soldering directly to the element since the legs don't get hot like the resistance wire and no air for corrosion.


If you know how to solder. And the terminal is that bad. Then that's the way to go. It looks like the terminal can be saved though. If you solder. Then make sure you get both the element and wire clean. And use flux.


----------



## dr k (Jul 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> If you know how to solder. And the terminal is that bad. Then that's the way to go. It looks like the terminal can be saved though. If you solder. Then make sure you get both the element and wire clean. And use flux.


I got lucky when mine failed and my terminals were good enough to clean up, stripped back wire to get to new wire and soldered on the T1113 Supco high heat lugs from Amazon. Im not familiar with his element but the wire that is still attached looks like the male spade is 90° but the failed one looks straight like the boot is filled with the corroded lug and maybe some of the element terminal. It looks like the flat part of the male spade where its welded to the conductor is there but the 90° portion is gone. I'd try Dave's clean up and direct soldering if he can or knows someone that can if the terminal is partially gone.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2020)

That'll work if the OP knows how to solder properly. I would then do the same.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Electrical connections have to be "bright and shiny" to conduct well, otherwise you'll have a repeat of this situation.  So you'll have to cut back the wire until it looks like copper (maybe a little pink is ok) and get  a file, knife, or wire brush onto the element spade connectors (top and bottom) to make sure those are bright and shiny as well.  This is a lot of current, so if you use slide-on connectors you'll want to make sure they go on with a lot of friction.


----------



## McCraryIowa (Dec 1, 2020)

First time posting - VERY helpful thread, thanks!  My terminals burned out (Charbroil Electric) on THANKSGIVING MORNING with a whole lotta Turkey just sitting there getting cold.


----------



## Arkansas Gunsmith (Sep 7, 2022)

old thread, but masterbuilt electric smokers are notorious for this. i have 2 i had to fix ( one after 4 sessions). HIGH TEMP OVEN female spade fixes these problems right up. if you want to get rid of the electrical all together, they are pretty easy to convert to gas with an old turkey frier burner, hit yardsales, they can be had for 5-10 bucks usually

after the last time, i broke down and bought another masterbuilt, but i got the big propane one. VERY happy with it. nice thing about those is only thing that can really go out is the regulator, and you can get one at any hardware store usually


----------



## cmayna (Sep 7, 2022)

Mastercraft or Masterbuilt?


----------



## Arkansas Gunsmith (Sep 8, 2022)

masterbuilt....sorry.,......post corrected....


----------

